# Cytopoint - anyone tried this yet?



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi all 

Our vet called me yesterday to say Cytopoint is now available in the UK - Yay! Cooper's been on Apoquel for a couple of years now so getting him off this and onto the injections (providing they work) will be fantastic.

Just wondering if anyone's tried this with their dogs and how it has been working so far?


----------



## gillian daley (Dec 29, 2017)

Hiya....the best thing ever....It worked instantly and still does. Its worth every penny to see how happy she is now that the dreaded itching has gone.


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi @gillian daley thank you for your reply, I am sorry, haven't been on here for a while!

It's great to hear that it's working so well for you, and I hope it still is. Cooper had his first injection today, so I'm excited to see if it works. It's not cheap is it! Fingers crossed it will end up being a once every 8 weeks injection rather than 4, but I'm happy we're not using Apoquel anymore.


----------



## gillian daley (Dec 29, 2017)

Hiya 

I hope that you get the same results and that the benefits out-way the initial price. I have moved to every six weeks now which is great.
Happy pooch 
x


----------



## Nicola Ashworth (Mar 26, 2018)

Can u ask how much per 20mg injection do you pay ? Feel like my vets ripping me off charging £98.74 per month, what do you think ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi Nicola it' older threads you are responding to. Better start a new one to get more response.


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

I pay about £85 which is for the injection, and obviously the £25 charge just for the appointment. I would say that you paying £98 for this is not too shocking, just hope that it can be 6/8 weeks rather than 4!

It will have been 6 weeks next Monday that Cooper last had his injection and it has worked well above and beyond my expectations, we have booked him in to go back on Monday for another injection as I feel even though he is still not itching it would be best to keep up on the injections.


----------

